# Reusing Hydroton



## smallword (May 2, 2009)

I just finished my first hydro grow in hydroton. I want to reuse the hydroton, but how in the world do I disentangle the roots of the now-harvested plants? I can only get a few of the clay pellets out of the root ball--the rest are like permanently affixed in there. 

What do all of you do? Thanks.

The good news is my first harvest has already made brownies and chocolate truffles that have knocked out a whole party.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

It is not worth it in my opinion. You can buy a 50L bag for under 30 bucks.


----------



## D3 (May 3, 2009)

Hydroton is a porous man made stone, it will collect the salts & so on form the last grow. You dont want to reuse it.


----------



## fishcabo (May 3, 2009)

Tried re-using once by boiling multiple pots with the hydroton until most of the roots separated.  There will always be some residual roots.  It was a pain in the rear if I recall.  There were no probs next grow although I do use hydroguard periodically in my res.  pros = no cost except time and gas/electricity to boil those pots for 30 minutes each and no rinsing like the new stuff.  cons = pain in the assss.  I use it in my outdoor garden beds like landscape pellots and buy new everytime as it is relatively cheap.


----------



## Vegs (May 4, 2009)

Most will tell you to go buy new stuff. Hey I am a cheap bastich so if you join me in this thrifty endeavor then read on.

I reuse my LECA but do admit it is a real PITA to get it clean but will save you on money in the long run. I am sure others may have success with other products or methods however I have one that works rather well. Get some hydroponic grade Hydrogen peroxide (the stuff used to put more oxygen into the water) and a strainer. After painstakingly detangling the LECA from the roots you will have to wash the pellets in a tub with warm water and a few Tablespoons of this mentioned solution. Once it starts to bubble up rinse the pellets till all the roots and small stray leaves come floating to the surface. Strain, dry, reuse...

Wash, rinse, repeat every cycle.


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 5, 2009)

I do just what vegs does, just hope im not playing with fire.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2009)

Me too and have been forever. I've only bought hydroton once.


----------



## smallword (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions. The part I'm having serious trouble with is getting the pellets out of the root ball.Those roots are a tough, solid mass.

Do you just use brute force? Does it take hours???


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

let the roots dry out first then just shake it.
Or maybe you could get someone else to do it for you.


----------



## Vegs (May 5, 2009)

It does take brute strength. It takes me about 3 hours to harvest 10-5 plants and clean up completely including a nice wash-up of the ebb n' flow system itself.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

I am going to hire a midget to work around the basement for me.


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2009)

Does this midget get to keep the leftovers/the buds that fall to the ground? If so you can hire me, but I am not a midget if that makes a difference


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 5, 2009)

I just boil mine, seperate the "matter" and rinse WELL.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 6, 2009)

You can have anything that hits the floor. I will also pay for trimming in bud. As long as you are under 7 foot you should have no problem working down there.


----------



## Greenhead (May 6, 2009)

Anyone ever tried put the Hydroton in a big cooler open the drain and use a power washer to clean it? Seems PW's that have high presure would take it off, i know mine will cut the wood on my deck!! It's a 2600 PSI 
The H202 would be a good soak to start.
My 2cents!


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You can have anything that hits the floor. I will also pay for trimming in bud. As long as you are under 7 foot you should have no problem working down there.




I am so in....:bolt::bong:


----------

